# Floor plan feedback please.



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all -

This year I will open my first speciality coffee shop. I'm opening in a southern coastal town where my research suggests that the majority of my customers require a relaxed environment to sit in and enjoy their drink and food, rather than a grab and go service. However, there are still a significant amount of office workers who will want a quick caffeine fix in the morning. I have tried to design a basic floor plan as part of lease proposal for a premises that we're currently considering that's located on the high street (but not right in the centre of all the action) and very near the station (in fact we'd be the first coffee shop you'd reach from the station). The site is relatively small - 650 sq ft with no space for a separate kitchen to prep sandwiches etc (we'd have to do it behind the counter). We're pursuing it because the rent is affordable for the high street and there's plenty of footfall.

A link to the floor plan is here - http://pl.an/t2lu8e. I'd appreciate any feedback based on your experience of running a coffee shop or just your experience of having visited lots of them! Don't hold back, be brutal if necessary! I want to get it right.

Cheers.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Some quick thoughts:

- I would think about moving the retail section to somewhere closer to the front of the cafe i.e. where the customers are standing/waiting otherwise it may be ignored (I wouldn't sacrifice any workflow/prep area to do this though).

- I think you may need two sinks as well (one for hands, one for washing).

- Check with your local council to see if they offer an advisory service where you can discuss your plans (they usually have issues with toilets, what you can/can't do within the classification) - best to find out in advance!


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the feedback. I agree with all points! Much appreciated.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Ben,

Few thoughts:

* consider the till on the other side of the counter leaving that area for impulse buying

* sinks should be beside the espresso machine/ juice maker/ etc

* everything looks very square, try and design the counter

* display cabinet for retail products need to be more closer to the serving counter

if you need anything else drop us a PM

All the best!


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Many thanks. Again, totally agree. All good stuff. Everything is way too square, but unfortunately limited with the software at the mo. This is just a basic mock up, we plan utilise an architect friend to undertake the more detailed floor plan where we can consider curvy counters etc.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Ben

My suggestions are pretty similar to what has been suggested anyway, but here goes:-

1. Counter maybe better off closer to the door. Think about the customer flow, as ideally you want them to pass all of the items you sell before reaching the till - take note of the flow created in a Costa or Starbucks for example. As an independent, I may detest the chains but this is one thing they spend a lot of time and money on, and get it right, so nick a few ideas, I know I have

2. Retail area closer to front of shop. Passing trade won't know you do it if they can't see it when walking past. Also, if take-out bench is close/opposite retail stand, then people will look whilst waiting on take aways, therefore more sales.

3. Toilets - now, depending on your location to other able-bodied/disabled toilet facilities, and also seating capacity, will depend on whether you are required to have them. Do not rely on the council to advise, as they will encourage toilets whether required or not - and also council depts rarely talk to one another, so highly unlikely that planing officers will check with building regs officers, even though they probably sit on the next desk! It's all to do with Building Regs, so unless you've got someone who is familiar with them then you'll have fun in trying to decipher the jargon used (google it to get full regs up). If you were to leave it as is though, one question would be if you foresee any issues with access being through a staff room? Theft of personal property maybe as an example?

I've made this suggestion before, but please go and buy the books by Hugh Gilmartin and John Richardson ("The Coffee Boys"), specifically Setting Up and Managing Your Own Coffee Bar, as there are plenty of pointers to use before settling on your layout.


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Barry. Unfortunately the landlord withdrew the site because the current tenants decided to stay longer. Waste of our time. Ah well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Ben.

Try and look at it positively though, as if you think about it I'm sure there will be things you've learnt in the process of planning so far, so once you find another site (there will plenty out there, don't think that's the only suitable unit!) then you can take what you've learnt and put it into a better, more viable option.

Remember to stay open to new ideas, as you will never stop learning - I'm now into my 9th year of trading and I'm still learning new things about running a business. Keep asking for advice and there will be people willing to offer it, but it's your choice whether to listen to it or not


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheers Barry. You're right, we certainly learned a lot developing the floor plan and lease proposal etc.


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm reigniting the thread as we've found another site and the lease is going through. We've drafted a counter design here - https://www.dropbox.com/s/fmo6fxwst13lt4y/20140323_Counter%20design_NelsonCoffeeCo_v1.jpeg

Appreciate any views you have on it. We've not got much space but trying to maximise what we have and ensure good workflow. We've also got a new floor plan here if you'd like to take a look: http://pl.an/qcv6yo. The coffee beans/equipment retail section is a bit out of the way at the moment and should be nearer the till, we're going to try and find space for it.

Appreciate any help you can offer.

Many thanks!

Ben


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, that's an interestingly-shaped space. It does look pretty small - no toilets at all. Presumably the staff and storage spaces (incl. staff toilet?) are in the basement.

I'm no retail person but it looks inviting from the floorplan, probably more so than the first layout. And a GB5 too - where (and when) will this be? I'd like to visit!

Colin


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

My ten pence worth

A common sense approach to any design is essential, although its nice to dream of where you are going to make people's coffee , you need to think off all the aspects, here are few things to consider , How will the customers queue whilst they are waiting to be served ? You don't want them queuing straight through customers who are sitting down enjoying their coffee, Another example is you have just served someone they have a lovely tray of drinks and cake but nowhere to go and you are serving another customer, it will soon get grid locked , Another one which is over looked is stock , running a business is going to require stock , where are you going to put it ? Dirty cups and plates don't forget them, they need a workspace all on their own , and you have to consider that dealing with the cups and dishes is not the greatest job , but still needs to be done .

These are just a few things that get over looked time and time again, sit down make a list of all the aspects and apply a common sense approach to all the aspects, for ideas visit other cafés of similar sizes with your list and just sit over a coffee and look at how others deal with the problems and see what mistakes or solutions they have made.


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks both. I should have mentioned that we have a basement with a toilet and storage facilities.

We have done many many hours sitting in cafés observing and tried to design a space that's as effective it can be with the limited space. But agree that we may need to consider customers queuing and getting in each others way. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry Colin. Forgot to add, we'll be in Eastbourne. We're called Nelson Coffee Co. It would be great to have you visit.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Excellent, not too far away. You must post when you open.

Nice logo, too


----------

